# Van news STUNNING RALLY-INSPIRED MS-RT TRANSITS NOW AVAILABLE DIRECT FROM FORD DEALER



## WHIZZER

Rally-inspired MS-RT Transit Custom and Transit Connect can now be purchased directly from a Ford Transit Centre
MS-RT Transit Custom and Transit Connect deliver radical sports styling inspired by the M-Sport Ford World Rally Team's Fiesta WRC car
MS-RT Transit Custom can also be finished in any colour from Ford's extensive Special Vehicle Options (SVO) range
DUNTON, Essex, Aug. 18, 2020 - Ford Transit Custom and Transit Connect vans developed by vehicle design specialist MS‑RT will soon be available direct from Ford Transit Centres.








The MS-RT Transit Custom and Transit Connect deliver radical sports styling inspired by the M-Sport Ford World Rally Team's Fiesta WRC car, while retaining the popular commercial vehicles' practicality, durability and the full Ford warranty.








A comprehensive range of bold and distinctive colour options from the Ford Special Vehicle Options (SVO) palette is also available for the MS-RT Transit Custom to further enhance its appearance and complement the spectacular body kit. MS-RT Transit Custom and Transit Connect will be available to order from September.








"With stunning, authentic motorsport design and - for Transit Custom - the option to personalise with a huge range of head-turning colours, the MS-RT Transits are like no other vans on the road", said Brendan Lyne, director, Commercial Vehicles, Ford of Europe.

"MS-RT conversions mean our motorsport-loving customers can mix business with pleasure, safe in the knowledge that their modified vehicle is fully supported by Ford."

The head-turning MS-RT Transit Custom and Transit Connect bring the spirit of the rally stage to the road with a restyled grille and a radically redesigned front fascia that incorporates more aggressive air intakes, integrated fog lights and a motorsports-inspired diffuser element.








Wide wheel arch extensions are filled with new, bespoke 18-inch OZ Racing anthracite alloy wheels, complemented by sporty side skirts that create a lower profile. At the rear, an integrated diffuser element and roof spoiler emphasise the rally-bred character. MS-RT Transit Custom receives a twin-pipe sports exhaust, with MS-RT Transit Connect gaining a distinctive quad-exit system; customers can specify optional Ceramic Black exhaust tips.








In addition to the standard range of colour options, MS-RT Transit Custom can also be finished in any colour from Ford's extensive SVO range for an even more eye-catching van with added road presence. For additional racing style, optional decal kits let customers apply a distinctive livery to their van.

Bespoke interiors feature handcrafted MS-RT Nappa leather and suede seats, MS-RT sports steering wheels with carbon fibre inlays, and MS-RT branded instrument clocks and floor mats.

Standard features also include Ford's SYNC 3 voice-activated connectivity system with a colour touchscreen - allowing drivers to connect mobile devices and plan routes for optimum productivity - and a FordPass Connect modem delivering Wi-Fi connectivity for up to ten devices. Drivers also benefit from standard sat-nav, rear-view camera and bi-xenon headlights.

Thoroughbred workhorse
Ford's latest generation of EcoBlue diesel engines deliver powerful performance and fuel efficiency to support responsive driving experiences with optimised running costs.* MS-RT Transit Custom features Ford's 185PS 2.0-litre EcoBlue engine, delivering a hefty 415Nm of torque with a choice of six-speed manual or six-speed automatic gearbox. MS-RT Transit Connect's 120PS 1.5-litre EcoBlue engine delivers 270Nm of torque through a six-speed manual or eight-speed automatic gearbox.

The MS-RT conversions build upon Ford's expertise in fun-to-drive experiences, enhancing car-like Transit Custom and Transit Connect driving dynamics with features including the bespoke OZ Racing alloy wheels that reduce unsprung weight for more responsive and rewarding handling.

The conversions retain the Transit family's proven robustness and practicality. Panel van and double-cab-in-van variants of Transit Custom and Transit Connect are available; all featuring dual side loading doors and LED loadspace lighting as standard, with load volumes and payloads unchanged from the standard vans.

Competition pedigree
MS-RT is the on-road vehicle production division of long-term Ford partners M-Sport, who have competed in the World Rally Championship, Global Rallycross and GT3 racing under the guidance of motorsport legend Malcolm Wilson OBE. Together, they deliver even greater "wow factor" for Ford's stylish Transit family, creating uniquely sporty commercial vehicles with genuine racing pedigree.

The MS-RT series is available through the Ford Transit One-Stop Shop, joining the existing range of Transit conversions including tipper trucks and box vans designed to provide cost-effective, purpose-built solutions to customers' business needs.

As a member of Ford's Qualified Vehicle Modifier (QVM) programme, MS-RT conversions are approved for sale in Ford dealerships with conversion work guaranteed by MS-RT without affecting the Ford warranty


----------



## Steveom2

They look cool 👍


----------



## AndyN01

I think they look ridiculous.

Just my opinion, obviously.

Andy


----------



## Andy from Sandy

But can you still get a whole 8x4 sheet in the back?


----------



## RS3

Awesome.

You just can't beat a dolled up Tranny!.

MS-RT's are very cool.


----------



## The Cueball

Have these been out for a while? I’ve got a boy racer next to me with the connect version who obviously thinks it’s fast... keeps trying to race me on the way to work... :wall:


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Are you admitting to using your phone whilst driving? I'm guessing you are in the passenger seat?


----------



## The Cueball

Andy from Sandy said:


> Are you admitting to using your phone whilst driving? I'm guessing you are in the passenger seat?


0/10 for trolling.

Take it elsewhere. 

:wall:

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyHill

Some of them look at bit too 'Max Power' for me, but I must admit that white Connect in the last pic looks good :thumb:


----------



## Brian1612

AndyN01 said:


> I think they look ridiculous.
> 
> Just my opinion, obviously.
> 
> Andy


Agreed. Absolutely pointless.

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## RS3

Got to have the audio active exhaust that's on the r spec.


----------

